# Coke bottles



## dry (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi all,
 Can anyone tell me if 1991 cola bottle that has not been open with basketball, National Championship and a 1982 Tar heal Cola bottle National championship has any value
 to them.
 Thanks all,
 Dee


----------



## drjhostetters (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Dry...

 Welcome to the forum...

 As to your question....you'll have to ask "them".


 Keep on askin'...


 The Doc...[X(]


----------



## digdug (Feb 9, 2005)

The Tar Heel is worth around $10.  The other Championship I think is about the same. A great website to look up commerative bottles is www.bottleworld.com
  It is still a work in progress, but a lot of bottles are listed.


----------



## dry (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks ya'll.  This is a great forum!
 Ya'll are very knowledgeable and helpful!
 DRY


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey Dry, another good site for coke commeratives is http://www.gono.com/museum2003/commbottles/cocacolastraightside.htm , I hope I typed all of that in right


----------



## dry (Feb 12, 2005)

glopf43,
 Thanks,
 I tried the link but dosen't work.
 dry


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey, your right. Try typeing "the museum of beverage containers and advertising" into your search engine...it should lead you to this very comprehensive site. THANKS... I edited and tested the above link...it is working now...


----------



## dry (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks,
 Link works and alot of info!
 Dee


----------

